# big bait size croaker



## Fisherdad1 (Oct 4, 2007)

I have heard that larger, bait size croaker are good baits for Gator Trout. All I find cast netting the shallows this time of year are 2 inches or less long. How / where do you find croaker in a big bait size?? Do you have to catch them on hook and line?
Fisherdad1


----------



## jamessig (Oct 3, 2007)

Sabiki sweetened with small bits of squid works for me. You'll probably catch more pinfish and pigfish than croakers though. Medium sized pigfish(5-6") would be my second choice for a big trout bait after croakers.


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

Yes squid on a #10 circle hook. We catch them in the bayous. Good luck!


----------



## screwballl (Feb 1, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

croakers and pinfish are easily caught with a bluegill type setup, 2-4 lb line, small hook, pieces of shrimp or squid. daughter has been catching plenty of them at the valp dock, and I will be using some for bait next time


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

Remember though, you don't want too big of croaker. A good rule for them is no bigger than the length of your hand. Squid on sabiki or a very small hook will work great.


----------



## screwballl (Feb 1, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

right now off the Valp dock that about all that feed on shrimp, I brought along a small bluegill rod and caught some bait size croakers (3-6”) and rigged up my normal pole with a bobber and four to five foot drop. once the specks and reds move in this area that should work well.
Some guys are even targeting the croakers and keeping them to eat, although they seem to be keeping the 4-8” croakers.


----------



## Kachok (May 1, 2012)

In the surf I catch them on a double rig with a 4oz pyramid sinker and tiny #6 hooks tipped with small bits of shrimp. The large weight will make them set the hook on themselves as soon as they bite, and the second bait in case they somehow get the first one off, which is useful because it is dang near impossible to feel them bite in breaking surf. Use stout #6s like the eagle claw stainless short shank and you will get surprised by the occasional large red or drum hitting those tiny bits of shrimp, it has happened to me several times before  yes those little hooks hold don't ask me how. I also catch large croker in my castnet, but I throw 10-12 footers that catch EVERYTHING.


----------



## JasonL (May 17, 2011)

I can vouch for the information given by these guys. Use small hooks and and squid. If you use shrimp it will tear away way too easily and those bait thieves are experts. Use squid and you can keep reusing the same tiny piece over and over again. Fish up against rocks a few feet off and you'll find em. You'll probably get a mix of Pinfish in there as well.


----------

